# hdmi splitter



## heelsfinl4 (Jul 30, 2003)

i just ordered an hd dvr 250. I got it free from direct tv as others have. I only have one hdmi connection on the back of my tv, but iuse hdmi for my dvd player, and now I will also need it for the receiver. Do they make an HDMI splitter of some sort, and if so, what is the cost. Is it an easy thing to set up. Thank you in advance.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is no such thing. What you want is an HDMI selector box. An inexpensive option I found is this one at Radio Shack


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Ther are also good selections at monoprice.com.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&style=


----------



## heelsfinl4 (Jul 30, 2003)

thanks a lot. both of these appear toi be good options. I'm guessing the ones that are 79.00 can remotely be switched, while the one that is 24.00 has to be manually switched. Thanks again. I really want to be able to use HDMI for both sources and I guess this is hte best way.


----------



## SteelersTiVo (Aug 18, 2005)

Before you buy, take a look at my post:

Brand New HR10-250 - No Display

I was all set to buy the HDMI switch box/cable(s) from Monoprice but waited and was glad that I did...my HDMI connection did not work after being installed on 7/1, only on boot up- once you shut the TV off it needed to be rebooted again.

I too have only (1) HDMI connection and am using it for my upconverting DVD player only now.

Just make sure that the HDMI connection works as I tested it and if it does then go ahead and order the parts but wait to see first.

I do not notice a difference from HDMI to Component, so I am not that upset that it doesn't work...


----------



## Jim Christian (Sep 24, 2000)

This is where I got mine...

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hdmiswitcher.html


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

The monoprice 5x1 is great, and it's pretty inexpensive too.  It allows discrete switching for universal remotes. I have my cable DVR, a Toshiba HD DVD and an OTA DVR hooked up to it with no problems.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had two HDMI switchers by Gefen and they've both worked great. The first one was a 2:1 switcher that only switched the HDMI inputs, although I don't believe the audio ever got switched along with the video. The one I currently own is a 4:1 HDMI with digital audio switcher. The only caveat is that the output uses a DVI connector instead of an HDMI. This is not a problem since the audio is carried on a Toslink connection and the video translates just fine going through a DVI to HDMI adapter to my HDTV.

The Gefens can be a bit pricey but I'd take one over anything Radio Crap puts out any day of the week. They're both remote controlled units and my Home Theater Master MX-700 remote works great with them. I have macros programmed so that the HDMI switcher and my A/V preamp processor both get switched to the desired input at the press of a single button. The Gefen units were about the only HDMI switchers available at a reasonable price when I first got my HDTV and I've never regretted owning either of them. I had to upgrade to the 4:1 switcher when I got my new DVD player and my 3rd HDTivo.


----------



## swjenk77 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just to clarify: if I purchase a HDMI selector will I be able to watch one program and tape a different one at the same time? Right now I can't do that as I only have a single HDMI cable. Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

swjenk77 said:


> Just to clarify: if I purchase a HDMI selector will I be able to watch one program and tape a different one at the same time? Right now I can't do that as I only have a single HDMI cable. Thanks!


HDMI is an output from the DVD and HD DVR-250, not an input. (Nothing, that I know of, supports recording from HDMI).

So I'm not sure why you think having a single HDMI cable prevents you from recording on the HD DVR-250 while watching another program (whether that program was on the HD DVR-250 or the DVD player).

That said, with an HDMI cable from each running into the selector and an HDMI cable running from the selector to your TV you could either watch a DVD, or the HD DVR-250 without affecting the DVRs ability to record from the satellite.

And like before, if you want to watch one program live on the HD DVR-250 while it records a second program you will need two RG-6 coax cables running from the satellite dish or multiswitch to the two sat inputs on the HD DVR-250


----------



## TrinaLC (Sep 25, 2002)

I have the exact same problem as the OP. My wall-mounted TV has only one HDMI port (if port is the right word). We use that for the comcast DVR box.

I just got a new AppleTV which uses HDMI only.

I thought I should be looking for some sort of splitter to use the HDMI cable for both but found this thread and it looks like what I need is an HDMI selector box. (I think when I say "both", it would just be so I don't have to swap out the cable from one device to the other when changing from cable viewing to AppleTV viewing.)

The reason I'm posting though is the original thread and all the responses are really old.

Is this still the solution in October, 2010? If so, what model would you recommend? This is an amazon offering that seems to be well recommended. Thoughts? http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-P...8?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1287148036&sr=1-8

Also can anyone comment on my other solution - once I have AppleTV hooked up to this TV, I am unlikely to use the DVD. The DVD is currently using the cable component hook up to the TV. I suppose I could take the DVD off the system and use the component cables to hook up to the Comcast DVR box, freeing up the HDMI cable. Would using component cables instead of the HDMI cable on the high def Comcast DVR box (Motorola) significantly change the TV signal? I should note this is a smallish TV, 32" 1080i. My "requirements" for the video on this unit are not particularly high.

So, what say you? Thanks in advance!

Edited to add: The HDMI cable that runs from the TV was professionally installed through the wall down to where we keep the various boxes/devices. That means that if there is some sort of switcher solution, it will need to run from the end of the HDMI cable that currently plugs into the cable box - I don't have the wherewithal to run an entirely new HDMI cable from the TV without messing up how nice a job was done with all the various cables.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

If you're really not going to use the DVD player, then your solution sounds like it should work fine. Put the Comcast box on the component cables and the Apple TV on HDMI. You shouldn't notice any difference in video quality between the HDMI and component cables, particularly on your "smallish" TV. You might also consider keeping the DVD player connected by hooking it up to a composite or S-Video input on the TV.

Edit: I should mention that, yes, the original info in this old thread is still valid. If you want to connect both your cable box and Apple TV via HDMI you would need to buy an HDMI selector/switcher box.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I agree - and look for one that automatically selects the most recent active port. Either that, or one that will respond to a remote control macro (assuming you have a remote with macros or "activities".)


----------



## TrinaLC (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks guys. Do you think I am likely to find something like this at a Lowes or HD? We do have a BB nearby but the prices are ridiculous for things like cables and I assume this would fall into that ridiculous price category at BB. (Maybe Radio Shack?)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, I've never seen such a thing at those stores. I'm not sure even BB would have it. I have seen many people recommend one from monoprice.com.


----------



## TrinaLC (Sep 25, 2002)

stevel said:


> No, I've never seen such a thing at those stores. I'm not sure even BB would have it. I have seen many people recommend one from monoprice.com.


Thanks again Steve!


----------

